# In absolute shock! Need advice please!!



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi everyone
I have a serious issue here but need some advice aswell as to tell someone and get rid of some of my anger!
As some of you know I moved my hose 1 month ago on Saturday to a new yard. First impressions of the yard were brilliant so they came and collected my horse and we moved there.
2 Weeks into having Star there I took my instructor down to the yard, something I had clearly discussed with the yard owners before taking my horse there, and they basically threw her off the yard and accused of her of not being qualified and then yelled at me infront of everyone on the yard for apparently having no common sense. I let this slide as I still love the yard and facilities and people there.
2 days ago I went to the yard and my horse had cut her back legs all over and they were bleeding and obviously quite sore so I asked if anybody had noticed anything go on with the other horses in with her or anything that could explain the cuts, noone had noticed she had done it and hadnt a clue how.
Yesterday I went to the yard and the owner told me I was pickgin her feet out wrong, grabbed her foot out my hand and told me to do it her way and said I am an accident waiting to happen and that I am stupid for being so bothered about the cuts on her legs the day before.
I obviously had a comment to this and all I said was "if someones horse comes in covered in cuts im sure anyone would be bothered" this sent her wild. She started yelling at me across the yard calling me this, that and the other and then her and her daughter took me into the office and told me my horse has no manners, she is going to hurt someone, I dont treat her how I should and cant look after her properly, I am ignorant, shuved up my own ass, rude and I have caused nothing but hassle between everyone on the yard 
I am so angry about this, they reduced me to tears and thought it was ok to do so.
I really do not think I am over reacting about this as I pay them for livery, So infact I pay their wages and I have done nothing but gone to do my horse and leave each day.
My parents are absolutely fuming and took alot to stop my mum from driving to the yard and making her point, but they still have my horse there so it was not possible to say anything back to stick up for myself. I am looking for a new yard as we speak. 

What does everyone think about this? Do you think I am over reacting?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

No I don't think you are over reacting atall.
I hope you find a new yard soon! x

(next yard you could maybe get it in writing and signed that they are ok for you instructor to come onto the yard?)


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm afraid my horse would have been on the trailer and OUT of that place already!! Even if you have to shove her in your garden for a few days. Absolutely disgusting way to treat someone and the single example of why I avoided livery yards for years!!! I'm very lucky now the one I found is lovely with very helpful understanding people. I'd get her moved ASAP god only know's what they'll do next. Make sure you slag them off to every other horsey person you meet locally, word gets around very quickly and their name will be mud!


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

I,m sorry ,but if I was your mum then words would have been had !!
There are ways and means of talking to people whatever their age ,I ran my own yard for many years and always spoke to people how I would like them to speak to me .
Prior to having our own yard ,my daughter and I were on many different yards with our horses, many variations ,people on yard lovely & yard owner pain in the backside ,lovely yard owner & other liveries lunatics etc etc .

One thing I do know is that they have no respect for you as a customer ,and I would take my custom elsewhere and swiftly !!!!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Leave as soon as you can, no way should a livery yard have left your horse injured, they should check the horses too, if you are paying good money to be there. As to their attitude, you would be well rid of that place.
I hope you find another place to keep your horse very soon.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Good news!!  I have been lucky enough for one of my friends to have her on livery at her house! She has a school, paddocks and stable block and tack/hay/feed room with just her and her horses there!
She is coming to collect her for me on Sunday so that I dont have to be there a minute longer! 
Be nice knowing I am somewere with a friend and noone else, so not bitching or anything like I have just had to go through at this yard!
I must admit after this I am not a big fan of livery yards anymore. When I was younger with horses I was on 1 yard the whole time and loved it there with not a problem in the world but this time round I cannot go anywere without being made to feel like I have done something wrong and I am doing things wrong with my horse!
At my friends yard Star wil have a stable everynight, which as I have noticed at this new yard with her living out she likes to be in of a night and is not the sort of horse to like staying out 24/7!
Soooo glad its not just me who thinks this is an absolute disgrace at a yard!


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

It is a disgrace, as said there are ways and means of speaking to people, her legs would have been a concern especially in this hot weather. they forgot its people like u who give them a living. Spread the word as most people go on recommendation when looking for livery. Best of luck in your new yard.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

They told me I had totally over reacted about her legs and made myself look like an idiot because horses cut them selves.... I dont know anyone who wouldnt be concerned with there horse coming in like that especially when where her field it is fenced right in the centre of a field so no trees, nothing to have caused it on, just grass and fence!
I am going to text her to let her know I am leaving and my mum and dad have said they will be there when I move her because they know if im there by myself then they will say something and start again as im leaving.
They told me not to leave because it would effect their reputation, Cheek of it!
2 more days and me and Star will be hapily moved and they will be the ones loosing out of someone paying them and dont worry, I will be spreading the word around! :thumbup:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Melx said:


> They told me I had totally over reacted about her legs and made myself look like an idiot because horses cut them selves.... I dont know anyone who wouldnt be concerned with there horse coming in like that especially when where her field it is fenced right in the centre of a field so no trees, nothing to have caused it on, just grass and fence!
> I am going to text her to let her know I am leaving and my mum and dad have said they will be there when I move her because they know if im there by myself then they will say something and start again as im leaving.
> They told me not to leave because it would effect their reputation, Cheek of it!
> 2 more days and me and Star will be hapily moved and they will be the ones loosing out of someone paying them and dont worry, I will be spreading the word around! :thumbup:


Brilliant, you have found somewhere else for your horse so quickly. :thumbup:
If they can be so flippant over a horse being injured while in their care, they have no reputation. I hope the cuts aren't too bad & your horse heals well.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

The cuts wont kill her but there is a very high chance they will scar as they have taken the top layer of skin off, not good considering I do want to show and compete her next year.
She is living out right now and not needing feed etc so I have decided to leave her until Sunday and then just go and take her. I do not want to go down and have another row when Star is fine and happy eating grass, has water and shelter. 
One more day and I am out of the hell hole!!! :thumbup:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

There is no way you were over-reacting! These livery owners sound like they're completely incompetent at their business, and just horrible people in general. Boo to them. I'm glad you've found somewhere else. I literally cannot beleive anyone would speak to anyone else like that, whether they're a customer or not!  I'm angry FOR you.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

So glad you've got somewhere ,and how nice of your friend to offer .I can only imagine they must have some sort of wire in the field for your horse to have cut its legs ,and it is abismal that it wasnt noticed.I used to check ALL the horses on my yard morning and afternoon ,and if I found anything the owner was notified immediately.If the owner could'nt get there vet care would be sought,or minor things I would deal with ,but the horse would be cared for.

Unfortunately you have fallen foul of the ,take the money and boss them about so it looks like we know what we are doing mentality ,which is why they do'nt want you to go,as you will tell people that they are uncaring idiots who will be lucky to have any liveries if they carry on like this!!!

Good Luck ,and aloe vera will help with scarring and its soothing


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

You weren't over-reacting.
I'd have hit the roof, no matter how big or how small the injuries were, for the money livery costs now a days, i'd expect my horse to be well "maintained" as it were. Honestly, and their rep?...if they let this sort of stuff happen and don't even contact the owner then IMO, they've got a terrible reputation already.

Make sure you spread the word incase potential liveries want to board there.
Hope your horse heals well, if her legs do scar there is some products you can get depending on her colour to cover them up for shows.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Glad you found somewere to take Star so quickly.

If you think they are going to be funny with you or you are going to have problems with them I would be tempted to go out as if you were going for a ride and meet the horse box away from the yard. Then just go back and fetch your stuff and then tell them Star will not be coming back. Defnitely spread the word around about how they treated you. If thats how they treat their liveries I'm surprised any one stays there for long.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Your not over reacting....

Some people have yards and they think that everyone should do everything as they preach.. quite probably not really what the do....

Find a new yard for your horse.. 

You know what the horsie world is like.. Full of monsters, If I was near you id go down and give her a slap for you..lol I used be well known for that hahah but Im older and wiser... haha Bite your tongue and do everything quietly 

Good luck I hope you get this sorted Hun.. and keep us updated.. xxx


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Good News!! Star was moved yesterday. Was a very intimidating experience though!!
When I told the owners I was leaving over text my reply was "I am so glad as you really wern't fitting in here. Its such a shame you have no clue about horses, you would have learnt alot from us. You shouldnt wonder why people dont talk to you when you are as rude as you are."
This I did have to bite my lip for! They dont know it all, far from! My horse had been out of work for 2 years before I got her and they told me I was doing wrong because I shjould be riding her for an hour a day 7 days a week on uphill gallops!!! Im sure a novice rider would know this, let alone an "experienced" rider like themselves supposedly!
When we arrived to get my horse I was with my parents and my fr4iend and her parents in the box. They had thrown all of my stuff into the car park, including my £1000 saddle in the pile upside down!!
We loaded my stuff and my horse and did not even speak to the owner. When we went to leave me and my friend were in the back of the lorry with star while her parents drove, the owner stood infront of the lorry and wouldnt let us out and made my mum clear up one of her poo's!!

Was a horrible experience and my friend could not believe the extent of the cuts on her legs!


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

You live and learn!

Unfortunately all those of us who cannot afford our own yards will come across morons like these. Hope your new place works out. Put all the unpleasantness behind you now, and just let everyone know how you have been treated.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Melx said:


> Hi everyone
> I have a serious issue here but need some advice aswell as to tell someone and get rid of some of my anger!
> As some of you know I moved my hose 1 month ago on Saturday to a new yard. First impressions of the yard were brilliant so they came and collected my horse and we moved there.
> 2 Weeks into having Star there I took my instructor down to the yard, something I had clearly discussed with the yard owners before taking my horse there, and they basically threw her off the yard and accused of her of not being qualified and then yelled at me infront of everyone on the yard for apparently having no common sense. I let this slide as I still love the yard and facilities and people there.
> ...


I have one thing to say,"get your horse out of there'. Obviously they are not looking after it as well as they should. It sounds like they are lucky to have anyone keeping their horses there at all with their attitude. Get the horse out love and find a better place for you and theirs sake


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Melx said:


> Good News!! Star was moved yesterday. Was a very intimidating experience though!!
> When I told the owners I was leaving over text my reply was "I am so glad as you really wern't fitting in here. Its such a shame you have no clue about horses, you would have learnt alot from us. You shouldnt wonder why people dont talk to you when you are as rude as you are."
> This I did have to bite my lip for! They dont know it all, far from! My horse had been out of work for 2 years before I got her and they told me I was doing wrong because I shjould be riding her for an hour a day 7 days a week on uphill gallops!!! Im sure a novice rider would know this, let alone an "experienced" rider like themselves supposedly!
> When we arrived to get my horse I was with my parents and my fr4iend and her parents in the box. They had thrown all of my stuff into the car park, including my £1000 saddle in the pile upside down!!
> ...


So good to hear you have left that awful yard. All the best to you in the new place with Star.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Well done for moving him :thumbup:


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Hmm if they can treat a paying customer like that then what in gods name are they doing to the horses behind closed doors? Makes you wonder where the cuts came from eh... 

Glad you got Star out of there!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Thats great news hun.. Just put it all behind you.. i wouldn't have told them..lol Id have just gone down and moved off..lol


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

It was horrible and an experience I do not want to relive!! I just cannot justify speaking to someone like that, especially if I am paying them! 
Star is pretty happy in her new home, its very quiet with only 2 other horses and she gets given attention all day as it is my friends house 
One thing I did find out though is that they are giving riding lessons to people off the street as they have signs outside advertising them for cheap, and there isnt even a qualified instructor on the yard!! 
Thanks for everyone being so supportive!! :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Melx said:


> It was horrible and an experience I do not want to relive!! I just cannot justify speaking to someone like that, especially if I am paying them!
> Star is pretty happy in her new home, its very quiet with only 2 other horses and she gets given attention all day as it is my friends house
> One thing I did find out though is that they are giving riding lessons to people off the street as they have signs outside advertising them for cheap, and there isnt even a qualified instructor on the yard!!
> Thanks for everyone being so supportive!! :thumbup:


Well shop them.. as they are probably lacking something called Insurance, a check from the council and suitable animals to use.... Someone could get seriously hurt and have no comeback.. But if you do it.. Leave it a good few weeks till they forget about you.. xxx


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Well I was talking to my friend about this last night, if they are insured it must be invalid because there is noone qualified on a yard which is running full livery meaning the care of the horses are in their hands and running a riding school for the public with an instrutor who isnt even qualified and loaning horses out from them to stay on the yard.
I don't think and insurance company would touch them and if they did I think a few white lies were told!

My instructor has decided to try and get them done as she was horrified at how they treated her. I think the reason they did treat her like it is most likely because having someone on the yard who is qualified is more likely to catch them out if you ask me!
I will be spreadint the word to anyone I know about the place though and hopefully they will just run out of business!! xx


----------



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

What an ordeal,pleased it had a happy ending!


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Just caught up with this thread ... OMG!!! what a bunch of witches!! I must admit, i've been on a few yards run by the queens of the underworld and moved on pretty damn quick.

Glad its all worked out for you.


----------



## Midori (Mar 3, 2010)

What a terrible experience for you and Star. I'm glad you got her out of there, and you might be able to claim against the livery for any damage to your tack, as leaving or not, they shouldn't throw your possessions into the yard.

There are good livery yards and bad livery yards, always do plenty of research first, if you ever have to move again. If you are a happy hacker don't go for a competitin yard, for instance.

I'm glad Star is now settled in the new yard, and you will be happier with your friend.

Cheers, Midori


----------



## Flossiemum (Jul 16, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> No I don't think you are over reacting atall.
> I hope you find a new yard soon! x
> 
> (next yard you could maybe get it in writing and signed that they are ok for you instructor to come onto the yard?)


Ditto thoughts above - get out and find somewhere where the yard owner isn't completely bonkers....:arf:


----------

